# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] FRP MODULE 10.01 Released - 22nd June 2019

## mohamed73

*UAT FRP MODULE - Version : 10.01*   *Release Notes:*   *Qualcomm > Reset FRP - EDL, ADB, Fastboot Mode ZTE > Reset FRP - EDL, ADB, Fastboot, FTM Mode Xiaomi > Reset MI Account - EDL, Adb, Fastboot Mode Xiaomi > Reset FRP - EDL, ADB, Fastboot Mode  Added Auto Detect Device Support for Thousands of Models Which are not in Models List  Samsung > Reset FRP  Download Mode, Adb Mode,  UART Method Samsung > Fix Soft Brick issue if Stuck with Firmware Write Failed  LG > Reset FRP - 2 Methods MTK > Reset FRP - Flash Mode, Fastboot Mode Huawei > Reset FRP > MTP Mode, Adb Mode Motorola > Reset FRP - Fastboot Mode,  Adb Mode  Added Multiple Skins Support [Can Change Skin of Tool at your on Choice]*  *[Added] :*   *Alcatel OT4060A**Alcatel OT-4060O**Alcatel OT-4060S**Alcatel OT4060W (Pixi 4)**Alcatel OT-5044A**Alcatel OT-5044C (BUZZ 6T 4G Cricket)**Alcatel OT-5044D**Alcatel OT-5044G (BUZZ 6T LTE TELUS)**Alcatel OT-5044I**Alcatel OT-5044K**Alcatel OT-5044O**Alcatel OT-5044R (BUZZ 6T LTE)**Alcatel OT-5044S**Alcatel OT-5044T**Alcatel OT-5044Y**Alcatel OT-5051A**Alcatel OT-5051D**Alcatel OT-5051J**Alcatel OT-5051M**Alcatel OT-5051T**Alcatel OT-5051X (Pop 4 Slate)**Alcatel OT-5056A**Alcatel OT-5056D**Alcatel OT-5056E**Alcatel OT-5056G**Alcatel OT-5056I**Alcatel OT-5056J**Alcatel OT-5056M**Alcatel OT-5056N**Alcatel OT-5056O**Alcatel OT-5056T (Pop4-5.5 C)**Alcatel OT-5056U**Alcatel OT-5056W**Alcatel OT-5056X**Alcatel OT-6039Y**Alcatel OT-6045**Alcatel OT-6045K**Alcatel OT-6045Y**Alcatel OT-6055A (Idol 4 Bell)**Alcatel OT-6055B**Alcatel OT-6055H**Alcatel OT-6055i**Alcatel OT-6055K**Alcatel OT-6055O**Alcatel OT-6055P**Alcatel OT-6055U (Idol 4 LTE Cricket)**Alcatel OT-6055U (Idol 4 LTE Cricket)**Alcatel OT-6055Y (Idol 4 LTE)**Alcatel OT-6070D**Alcatel OT-6070H**Alcatel OT-6070J**Alcatel OT-6070K**Alcatel OT-6070O (Idol4 S SKT)**Alcatel OT-6070T (Idol 4S)**Alcatel OT-6070Y (Idol 4S)**Alcatel OT-9030G**Alcatel OT-9030Q (POP4-10G)**Alcatel OT-P350A**Alcatel OT-P350X  (POP 8 LTE)**Alcatel OT-P353X**Alcatel OT-P355X**Alcatel VF-1397 (Tab Speed 6)**Alcatel VF1400 (Vodafone Tab Prime 7)**Alcatel VF-1497 (Vodafone Tab Prime 6)**Alcatel Vodafone VFD 900**BQ Aquaris E5**BQ Aquaris E5S**BQ Aquaris M5**BQ Aquaris U**BQ Aquaris U Lite**BQ Aquaris U2**BQ Aquaris U2 Lite**BQ Aquaris V**BQ Aquaris X**BQ Aquaris X Pro**BQ Aquaris X5**BQ Aquaris X5 Plus**Dexp M245 (lxion M245)**Freetel Priori**Freetel Rei 2**Infinix Hot S3**Infinix X608 (Hot 6 Pro)**Infinix X623 (Hot 6X)**Lanix Alpha 950**Lenovo P2a42 (P2 Pro)**Lenovo P2a42 (Vibe P2)**Lenovo P2c72 (Vibe P2)**Lenovo PB1-750M (Phab)**Lenovo TB-X704F (Tab 4 10 Plus)**Lenovo TB-X704L (Tab 4 10 Plus)**Lenovo TB-X704V (Tab 4 10 Plus)**Phicomm C630 (Clue L)**QMobile Z8**QMobile Z8 Plus**QMobile Z9**Sharp FS8010 (Aquos S2)**Vertex Impress Action* *WARNING : IMEI                       Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI    Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original    IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .* *                        We are not responsible for any Problem caused by         mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole  Responsible   for      any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using  this  Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.    * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *Link -1 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Link -2 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*        *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## aliloubir

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## majdi555

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------

